# Problème Wacom Bamboo



## Jacou (19 Juin 2008)

Salut à tous
Voilà, j'ai acheté aujourd'hui une tablette wacom Bamboo One.
Je la branche...ça marche direct, sans driver
J'installe le driver puis sa mise à jour trouvé sur le site...et ça marche plus...
Pas mieux avec ArtRage 2 !

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?

Ceci sur un PowerBook 17" G4 1,33Ghz, 2 Go RAM, Mac Os X 10.4.11
Le driver de la tablette est en version 505_3

Merci de votre aide

Jacou


----------



## Invité (19 Juin 2008)

Tu l'as configuré dans les préférences système-->Pen tablet ?


----------



## Jacou (20 Juin 2008)

bah oui, je crois bien quoi
mais j'ai rien de rien
y'a un on-off ou quoi ? 
lol


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2008)

Je n'ai pas de Bamboo mais une Graphire 4 et c'est le même drivers, il me semble.

Sur le site US de Wacom, il y a un nouveau driver 5.0.8-2.

nota : je fais toujours l'installation et la mise à jour du drivers en laissant ma tablette connectée.


----------



## Invité (20 Juin 2008)

T'as re-démarré ? 

Sur un PPC la version 5.0.5-3 marche nickel sous X.4 et 5. 

Essaie de désintaller avec l'outil fourni et de ré-installer.


----------



## IJK (27 Décembre 2008)

Salut pour un piti déterrage...
Et ça a marché?
J'ai le même problème et avec ou sans installe, elle fonctionne pas.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Décembre 2008)

Pilote mise à jour depuis sur Wacom US => 5.1.0-3

Nota : il faut enlever l'ancien pilote avant d'installer le nouveau.


----------



## IJK (27 Décembre 2008)

Je l'ai fait et... rien.
Je fini par me dire que c'est mon ordi le blème. Non? Dites moi "NON"!


----------



## Invité (28 Décembre 2008)

Je peux pas le dire, mais je l'écris : NON


----------



## IJK (28 Décembre 2008)

Merci "Invité"...:rateau:
Mais mon blème est résolu.
Sur un autre forum "Wacom Antics", ils conseillent tout simplement de chercher s'il n'y pas de conflit entre différents drivers USB.
Après avoir fouillé, j'ai trouvé un vieux USB Overdrive OS X que j'avait installé il y a plus des plombs sur le G5 que j'avait. Dans la migration du système d'un ordi à l'autre, je n'ai pas fait le ménage et voilà... :rose:
Merci et... merci...:rose:


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Décembre 2008)

IJK a dit:


> Merci "Invité"...:rateau:
> Mais mon blème est résolu.
> Sur un autre forum "Wacom Antics", ils conseillent tout simplement de chercher s'il n'y pas de conflit entre différents drivers USB.
> Après avoir fouillé, j'ai trouvé un vieux USB Overdrive OS X que j'avait installé il y a plus des plombs sur le G5 que j'avait. Dans la migration du système d'un ordi à l'autre, je n'ai pas fait le ménage et voilà... :rose:
> Merci et... merci...:rose:


Merci à toi pour ces explications, ça servira sans doute un jour à qui se retrouvera dans une situation similaire.


----------



## Folzebuth (29 Juin 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Tu l'as configuré dans les préférences système-->Pen tablet ?




Bonjour,
J'ai pour ma part un problème similaire à celui décrit dans le premier message. Je m'explique :
J'ai une tablette Bamboo et un iMac
Lors de l'achat et de l'installation, no problem. Drivers installés, la tablette a fonctionné correctement pendant quelques mois.
Dernièrement, elle s'est mise à ne plus marcher comme il faut ; j'entends par là que si j'arrive encore à faire bouger le curseur avec, elle ne gère plus la pression exercée dans des appli comme Artrage ou 'toshop. Par ailleurs - attention, c'est la partie la plus pénible à expliquer - le placement du curseur à l'écran n'est plus strictement lié à la position du stylet sur la tablette. Si je déplace le stylet entre 2 points A et B sur la tablette, que je lève la main, et que je repose le stylet précisemment en A, à l'écran, il reste en B et attend le prochain mouvement, alors qu'auparavant, le curseur se serait rendu en A, comme la main (je ne sais pas si je suis clair).

Dans préférences système, un clic sur Pen Tablet m'annonce que je n'ai pas de driver installés...
J'ai beau les réinstaller, depuis le CD d'installation, comme depuis ceux téléchargeables sur le site de Wacom, rien n'y fait, il s'obstine à me dire que je n'ai pas de drivers installés...

A l'aide

PS : désolé pour le côté "pavé" de ma demande.


----------



## Invité (29 Juin 2009)

Le driver doit être en mode "souris" au lieu de "stylet".
Essaie de virer les prefs et tout et tout, genre une recherche exhaustive avec Spotlight avec "wacom" "bamboo" et tout autre terme qui te viens à l'esprit et lié à la tablette.


----------



## Folzebuth (29 Juin 2009)

Merci

J'ai fait une recherche avec Spot, ai trouver un truc du style désinstaller. Ai appliqué la désinstallation, puis remis les drivers du CD, et ça marche. Content.


----------

